# ruger mk III as a first handgun?



## avionator (Dec 21, 2009)

hi everybody, i'm a bit new at this, so bear with me.

I've been hunting since i was just a little kid, and i'm pretty confident and competent with firearms. However, i've never had the opportunity to use a handgun. I will be moving to Alaska and will eventually be buying a sidearm as one level of protection against grizzlies (my primary protection being education and respect). But of course, I don't think it is the smartest thing to start my handgun career by buying a .44 or a similar big gun. I'd like to start smaller, and work my way up. Can anybody suggest a good progression for me?

my basic thoughts are to start with a Ruger MKIII in .22LR. specifically the MKIII512. is this the right gun to start with? Any other suggestions? i'm looking at price, reliability and ease of use as my major concerns here.

Then i'll probably move up to a .41 or .44, but i havn't looked into those guns yet. I'll be looking for some takedown power that is reliable, readily available ammunition, not too heavy (i'll be hiking with it.) Basically, i have no idea which model of what i want. Like i said, i'm new to handguns!

should i have other guns of different caliber inbetween the .22 and the bear gun?

my primary concern right now is about the .22 as a first gun. I need to mark down which gun i'll be buying when i apply for my pistol permit (which i'd like to do today or tomorrow). Thanks!


----------



## DevilsJohnson (Oct 21, 2007)

A 22 makes for a great practice weapon. but as a protection weapon I wouldn't like the idea of that personally. Sure the never ending struggle between the well placed shot and "stopping power" will get people drawing a line in the sand and picking up sides and there is a lot to the well placed shot idea. But I'd want more than a 22 to make that well placed shot. A 22 makes a great weapon to practice with and not spend a load of money. Most the handguns are pretty inexpensive and ammo is dirt cheap per round compared to a 9mm or up but any type of protection weapon needs to do more than just get to the target. It has to penetrate. Not just thew object that is a threat but whatever that object might have between it and you. Like fur/hair for the animal type and coats/clothes/bone for the two legged bandanna wearing kind. And that's where the 22 can easily fall short in many cases. I personally wouldn't want anything smaller than a 9mm for anything like that. and for the Alaska situation I would feel really underpowered with anything smaller than a 357.

Now I'm pretty tired and have been misunderstanding threads all day so bare with me if I got it wrong. If it's just a 22 for learning the safety and fundamental aspects of handgun ownership and/.or operation then a 22 will do nice there. Some of the The Ruger MKIII pistols are very....1911-like in their grip angle size, weight and balance areas. I had a 22/45 for a while that I used to practice when 45 ammo was scarce around here. But other than plinking, learning trigger control etc it's not the best idea to me.

The 41, 44 are good choices if you're going to be out where the big furry bears might want a people sammich.And maybe starting out with a smaller bore before might help with trigger control but the thing is the models that work best for that are shorter barrel and will be pretty snappy with recoil. Nothing will get you ready for that except for getting one and slinging lead down range.

Ok, I'm in need of a nap now. I'll pop in later and see how bad I misunderstood this thread :smt082 Welcome to the forum again and there are plenty of people around here that I'm sure will get you well on your way in learning what might be the best choice(s) for you.


----------



## hideit (Oct 3, 2007)

my first gun was a 22lr j frame type
my second gun was a 22lr Ruger Mk1 - 
that was back in 1970
i would suggest you get the ruger single action 44mag and start off with 44 special cowboy loads 
VERY MILD
then work your way up in energy level
why buy two guns when the 44mag is the best all around gun, as voted on by the Guns & Ammo Staff 
however they picked the S&W model 29/629


----------



## dondavis3 (Aug 2, 2009)

My 1st gun was a .22 and I still shhot them today

It's not a good personal defense gun - that said - it's better than nothing. :mrgreen:

I'd suggest you also look at the Browning Buck Mark Camper

Here's mine:










This .22 is fun to shoot also :mrgreen:










It's a Colt New Frontier -

If you want to look at the Ruger be sure to look at the Ruger 22/45 Mark III Pistols - neat gun too.

I hope this helps.

:smt1099


----------



## avionator (Dec 21, 2009)

hideit said:


> my first gun was a 22lr j frame type
> my second gun was a 22lr Ruger Mk1 -
> that was back in 1970
> i would suggest you get the ruger single action 44mag and start off with 44 special cowboy loads
> ...


could you elaborate on "cowboy loads"?


----------



## StewNTexas (Dec 11, 2009)

As he noted in his post, Cowboy Loads are lightly loaded. 

Having and shooting a .22 is very beneficial to your training. Then it is up to you to decide how much gun 
you need. Just get something that you are comfortable with, not too much recoil, decently priced ammo, and fits your budget.

Remember, very few people have one or two guns. Many people have what might be called too many (ask
my wife).

Good luck, great shooting.


----------



## sheepdog (Aug 23, 2006)

...I'd suggest finding a used High Standard double action revolber...4-6" barrel...they come in cowboy style or "police" style...you should find a good clean one for $150-250...I learned on a 4" police style...they're 9-shot...and with LRHP ammo, good for small game...snakes...rats, etc...defense in a pinch (Stinger ammo)...but just a simple, easily mastered gun...I shot 500 per weekend for about 6 months and it helped me be a good revolver shooter all my life...you might find a semiauto a bit troublesome to learn on...pawn shops often have these guns....


----------



## JoeInKS (Jan 17, 2010)

+1 bajillion on the Buckmark Camper recommended.

I own a Mark III Hunter with the 6 7/8 barrel and while it is absolutely gorgeous, I have to agree with my friends and several others who think that it is a royal pain in the asp to put back together after taking apart for cleaning the first few times. Right now, mine sits proudly on my wall, showing every bit of its coolness. I shoot the Buckmark........

Everyone should have at least one 22LR. Fun, cheap, controllable, and is something that anyone can shoot.

Yes most guys seemingly think that shooting a 22 is a little 'girly' and a hit to the ego but after you get one in your hand, shoot it, and realize the financial implications, that ego boost is there.

In all seriousness..... the 22LR is a great starter weapon. It will teach you the basics of good gun etiquette and usage in a package that is controllable and easy to use. You will learn the basics of safe gun handling, the dynamics of a semi-auto operation and handling, how to clean / disassemble, expose you to the aftermarket world of parts including grips / sights / etc., and will make you eager to shoot better and more controlled. Only downside is seemingly the ammo. If you buy the bulk pack ammo, expect some issues periodically. If you spend a little more money on ammo, you'll minimize your issues. 

I have several weapons............. the majority can be sold and I wouldn't really care (keeping the Glock though) but all my 22's will always be with me.


----------



## oakland911 (Jan 18, 2010)

Hey, if you want protection, I would always go with the .40 or .45, since its grizzlies you are talking about. HOWEVER, what you can do is buy a gun with a conversion possibility, meaning, you can replace the barrel and what not with a system that fires .22. That way, your gun can be used for both .22 practice and when you get acquainted enough, you can go up to the 40's. These conversion kits are sold for many types of guns. Hope this helps.


----------

